# Can o' crickets??



## LittlebugOSA (Jun 19, 2012)

I've been looking at zoo mess can o' crickets/ worms on the Internet and was wondering if anyone has tried/uses them? My agama seems to like crickets when he can catch them but as they are active at night and he isn't it is hard for him to get them quick enough before they have hidden themselves away...
Also if they are a possibility how long can they be kept pen for before they have to be chucked away?
Thanks


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I wouldn't use them TBH. A properly gutloaded live food beats a can of dead stuff any day of the week. 
The crickets should come back out at some point in the day so your agama can snatch them up then - leaving a bit of fruit or veg in the viv for them to nibble on also draws them out :2thumb:


----------



## Kitkat21 (Nov 2, 2010)

Plus they don't keep long and smell like canned death, even our dog left the room when i opened on at christmas.


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

it is my understanding they are all gutfed before being killed, so they are gutloaded quite a bit.

however, id avoid them to be honest they offer no enrichment to your lizard and if the lizard is able to hunt, there shouldn't be any need to stop him/her from doing so.

like said above, leave some fruit/veg out and the crickets will eat that out in the open.

and i would have thought shelf life would be really limited as they are already dead and once opened it wouldn't be too long before the smell started to come


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2011)

I understand they last up to a week in the fridge with a lid on.


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

If a cricket stops moving for a while in front of my leo he looks up at me as if to say "OI! get this dead one out of my house" and ignores it.

My leo just plain wouldnt eat them.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

The smell of dead crickets is enough to put me off.
Highly doubt any of my lot would eat them anyway, as stated by another person as soon as it stops moving all of mine lose interest. I have to sit poking the crickets so they move!


----------



## LittlebugOSA (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you for the advice everyone, just thought maybe they would be worth a try but think il stick to all live food, don't like the sound of the smell either!! :2thumb:


----------



## Buttercup03 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Wild for them!*

Our beardie is mad about the canned crickets. The boxed live ones were dying too quickly despite being gut loaded and watered! We resorted to canned ones and because they keep longer we can keep them in the fridge and dole them out over longer periods (we're trying to get him to eat more veg). We were advised to nutrobal the crickets like shake n bake and leave the salad fresh so he would be more inclined to eat that. He was turning his nose up at anything but the crickets to begin with - fussy wotsit.


----------



## Supermang (Aug 11, 2016)

*Sick Leopard Gecko Loves Them*

I have a sick female leopard gecko that is very weak and has trouble holding on to food. I dust them with calcium and she gets excited when she smells them. She's been getting much healthier since she's been able to eat. They can be invaluable.


----------

